# [SOLVED] Why is my everything on my screen enlarged?



## saidtheredhead

Hi there all!

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.

I have a new Acer laptop, and it's the first time I've had Windows 7 as an operating system.

A few nights ago, I went to sleep while watching videos on YouTube. When I woke up, everything on the screen was enlarged. I shut the computer down and restarted it with no luck. In the past, when this has happened, I've gone into Control Panel>Appearance and Personalisation>Adjust Screen Resolution, and I've adjusted the screen size and everything's apples.

However, this time, it doesn't seem to be related to this.

Is it possible I have pressed something or held something down while I was snoozing? I've had a bit of a look around the forums and I feel like it has something to do with Magnifier. No matter what I do, I can't get the screen to return to it's normal size, and it's just so excrutiatingly annoying I can't deal with it anymore. Is anyone willing to help an Aussie gal by sharing your genius with me? I use Google Chrome if that's important. 

Step by step instructions would be appreciated. I'm not completely hopeless when it comes to computers, but I'm no tech whiz either. 

Thanks so much in advance!

Kate


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Why is my everything on my screen enlarged?*

Greetings Kate, :welcome: to TSF.

Please try this workaround and see if it is successful...

Go > Start > Control Panel > Category > Large Icons > Display > at the top of the page you will see the Magnifier Tool.
Click on it, and then move your mouse to the Left of the page; you should see a small pop-up box appear, *X* out of it and this should bring you back to 'Normal' viewing.
If it does not return to normal, from the list on the left hand side select "Adjust Resolution"; this will open the Screen Resolution Window.
Check that the Default Resolution is selected; if not, Click on the Resolution Button, and adjust the Resolution to 1920 x 1080.
In the event that it _is_ already at the above Resolution; then, adjust the Resolution down to 1600 x 900 (or to the Recommended Resolution for your machine.)... Reboot the computer.

Should that workaround not work; then, I suggest that you do a System Restore.
To do a System Restore; Go Start > in the search box type _System_ > look down the list to the item "Restore my computer to an earlier time".
This will start the Windows System Restore; now select a date to before this situation occurred.
The computer will then shut down and do a Restore; allow it to reboot, and once back at the desktop, "OK" the Restore has been successful.
(_ No Files will be affected by this Restore._)
Everything should be back to normal. :grin:
Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## saidtheredhead

*Re: Why is my everything on my screen enlarged?*

You, Sir, are fantastic. 

I am very happy to say that after resetting the resolution to the recommended setting, and restarting my computer, that everything is back to normal. 

I have to thank you so much for your speedy reply, and your very thorough and easy to understand instructions. I have bookmarked this forum and will be returning if I never need assistance again.

I'm so grateful for your time and your assistance,

Kindest Regards,

Kate


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Why is my everything on my screen enlarged?*

Hi Kate, :wave:

That's Great News. :4-clap:
I am very pleased that we resolved your issue.
Feel free to post back at anytime if you experience other problems.
It has been a pleasure to have served you.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Tomken15

This happened to me once and don't know why - may have caught the CTRL key with something ? - but it resolved for me on rebooting after a power shutdown.

That seems to be the modern equivalent of CTRL+ALT+DELETE (except that it doesn't effect a reboot) and seems to cure a number of ills.


----------

